# portsmouth to caen



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

we are catching the 14.30 ferry from portsmouth to caen on 11th jan is there anyone eles going cheers maurice


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

If you can wait until 30th April we will join you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great crossing and fine for an overnight in the carpark at the ferryport. Sometimes the Miramar Restaurant is open as well. 

Sue


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

We are off next Monday.Portsmouth to le Havre with LD lines does anyone know if MHF members get a discount with LD lines,if so how to I go about it,regards,seamus.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

We,re off 29th nov portsmouth /bilbao, back who knows.But it must be warmer


----------

